# New Soul Drinkers Cover Art



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Art_and_Soul.html



> These are the covers for the new editions of the Soul Drinkers books. Since the first novel over a decade ago, the Soul Drinkers series has proved to be extremely popular - so much so, that we’re bringing the full range back into print later this year.
> 
> For those of you who aren’t familiar with the series, the Soul Drinkers are an Imperial Fists Successor Chapter, who start out as the very epitome of loyalty and purity, and end up as anything but...
> The series is written by prolific Warhammer 40,000 author Ben Counter, who also has his first Warhammer fantasy novel out in the not too distant future.
> ...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The cover art with the Chaplain is cool, but the two others with the battle raging on are simply amazing. Will be buying these just for the sake of the cover arts, but having to wait until next year to get my hands on them is a bit of a pain... To get the ebooks, or not to get...?



Bane_of_Kings said:


>


I love that one. Perfectly captures the look and feel of a Space Marine. Moving forward firing, while bullets simply bounce of his armor. Great piece of artwork.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ABSO-F**KING-LUTELY BEAUTIFUL!

(In case you can't tell. I'm a huge Soul Drinkers fan.)


LotN


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Really nailed that feel for me. 

The dreadnought image oozes awesome!


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Really nailed that feel for me. 

The dreadnought image oozes awesome!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I adore this series, own them in Paperback, and E-book so damned straight ill be buying these, especially based on those cover arts. I love those 6 books more than I do the HH series. Soul Drinkers got me into BL. so buying these. :-D


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Did i read correctly? May _next_ year? That's 17 months away! Would love these re-released in hardback! #hardbackbookaddiction

What a talented new artist! I look forward to more of their work. Its amazing to look at 40k book covers 6-7 years ago and now. So much better art. I actually like the look of these covers better than the HH covers.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://ukitakumuki.deviantart.com/

This is the guy who drew them.



















Those are two others he did, that first one *SHOULD* be a cover.


LotN


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> Did i read correctly? May _next_ year? That's 17 months away! Would love these re-released in hardback! #hardbackbookaddiction
> 
> What a talented new artist! I look forward to more of their work. Its amazing to look at 40k book covers 6-7 years ago and now. So much better art. I actually like the look of these covers better than the HH covers.


Agreed. If they were released in hardback form, I'd snap them up!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://ukitakumuki.deviantart.com/
> 
> This is the guy who drew them.
> 
> ...


OMFG. Captures the essence of 40k perfectly! I'm simply stunned. I'd print that on canvas and hang upon my wall happily. My new fav 40k artist!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Can someone explain to me what's going on in this picture?

Is that a Space Marine or an over-sized Tau? If it's the former, what is he doing fighting alongside a Tau? Perhaps it was a quick truce to battle the Tyranids?
Why is the color scheme identical? 

If it is some kind of Tau unit (I know next to nothing about them), why does the helm look identical to a Space Marine's helmet?

EDIT-

NM. Turns out it's the author's creation. Basically its a watered-down Space Marine suit of Power armor that can fit a human/Tao.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Which of the six novels will these replace? The Soul Drinker Omnibus was one of the first 40k books that I ever read and lead to me enrossing so much of my life in this lore. I Have put off reading the last three books as I have been waiting for the second Omnibus to be released. Anybody have any info on which these belong to?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty pictures.

Shame I have no interest whatsoever in the book(s).


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Pretty pictures.
> 
> Shame I have no interest whatsoever in the book(s).


Likewise. Thorpe and Counter's work cannot be redeemed in my eyes. 

Your input is needed on Ahriman:exile and a ton of other books btw


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Likewise. Thorpe and Counter's work cannot be redeemed in my eyes.
> 
> Your input is needed on Ahriman:exile and a ton of other books btw


What you got against Ben?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Loli said:


> What you got against Ben?



From Ben Counter's Grey Knights Omnibus:




She  sliced down and _ cut deep_ into Clostus's chest, _punching her free hand hard_ into his face and barging him back into the swirling ash. 229 

a Sister charged from behind the cover of razorwire a*nd ducked Alaric's first blow*, _grabbing one shoulder pad_ and *smashing him in the face* with the butt of her bolter 229

He pinned the Sister's blade under his halberd arm *but she got a knee down on his storm bolter hand*. Her free hand pistoned up and slammed down an elbow into Alaric's jaw - the blow made him reel but _he held on, trying to break the Sister's hold_, throw her off him 230

There was a commotion behind Alaric and he saw a figure vaulting over the razorwire into the middle of the Grey Knights - Vien tried to fend her off but the Sister was quicker, blocking Vien's halberd *with a forearm *_ and swinging him behind her_ to close with Alaric 231

Alaric saw Lykkos was bleeding from several rents in his armor 232

Tancred stomped through the trench towards Alaric. Smoke was pouring off him- the servos of his Terminator armor were working hard 233


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Loli said:


> What you got against Ben?


_Battle for the Abyss_.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Your input is needed on Ahriman:exile and a ton of other books btw


I don't read much outside of the Heresy series these days, i'll see what I can do though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A quick comment from the artist about a question I asked.



Kai Lim said:


> Hi LotN! Thanks kindly! No I doubt there'd be any more soul drinkers covers after this series- the idea was to do 1 for each omnibus- and just something of a inside bit, while working on the covers I was under particular instruction to not reference any notable canon characters and just come up with my own designs. The three covers come together to show the duty cycle of a space marine  One last easter egg in the covers is the fact that the characters on the left hand side (back cover of book) are the ones that come back and feature in the subsequent cover, and you'll note some of their armour details carry over as a result. Ha!


Damnit! We're never going to get a real image of Sarpedon.


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Damnit! We're never going to get a real image of Sarpedon.


Depends, if you mean post mutation then no; but pre mutation I always thought the original cover of Soul Drinker did, in fact, depict him:















As for these cover arts, I personally find them rather bland; especially the first one. Its a bunch of marines standing there in the dark with some lights shining, what would make you want to read the book that image is the cover for? Also, can anybody remember any Soul Drinker dreadnoughts because I am actually at a loss to recall one.

The second image is much better, and the imagery is actually an event from The Bleeding Chalice. Personally, the only problem I have with that is that it does not retain the same image as the original cover:













That cover can give you loads of questions, the first being what has happened to the Soul Drinkers? I say that because the covers to the first three novels are dominated by a Soul Drinker, and when you compare the first two it becomes clear that the second one is either some sort of veteran, or the chapter has lost/shrugged off its nobility (I mean look at all those spikes!)

And of course the next big question being "what the fuck is that thing!"


The third piece is kinda cool, if you could see who they were fighting (and yes I know it looks to be chaos marines or renegades of some sort.) Last I recall, they didn't fight chaos marines in Crimson Tears, they fought themselves, brothers bent on wiping them out, and possibly chaos worshiping Dark Eldar. This third image is cool, and I'd definitely be inclined to see whats in the book, but once again I feel like the original cover is better:














This is, for me, because that cover clearly depicts Luko as he appears to be fighting a group of daemons (or something) in a last stand or something.


As for the Tau and marine-like suit; I actually thought that was a renegade marine who had sold his services out to the Tau, or who had even, somehow, joined them.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

pretty nice. i like it


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Depends, if you mean post mutation then no; but pre mutation I always thought the original cover of Soul Drinker did, in fact, depict him:


I believe that image is Sarpedon before his change as well, but it's an image of his mutations that I want to see. A Space Marine with an arachnid lower body, that is the best mutation in 40k imo. Only wings would make him cooler.



darkreever said:


> Also, can anybody remember any Soul Drinker dreadnoughts because I am actually at a loss to recall one.





Daenyathos was a Dreadnought, but he only appeared in _Phalanx_ and the LE novella _Daenyathos_.




LotN


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Apologies for hijacking the thread.

What does everyone reckon on this chaps work - http://arkurion.deviantart.com/


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lovely images, I can't seem to get into the soul drinkers though, I have the first omnibus but it never kept me wanting to read it :/


----------

